# Mentor in Southern California



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I would find a reputable breeder and build a friendship with them, they may mentor you and educate you and when you are ready to take things to the next level it most likely would be from one of their future litters
My breeder talked me into showing the puppy I got from him. (Which I am so glad I did) when she finishes her championship then he and I may discuss the opportunity to breed her. At this point the idea scares me, but I know that if we came to that point, then he will be there to educate me and guide me through the process. He told me the other day that if I am enjoying showing and want to continue, then ill want to build my own line. 

Start researching reputable breeders in your area and then start going to shows to meet them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I would say start with one show dog from a breeder who shows and ask them about mentoring you. Most good breeders are happy to help a new person, particularly one who will show one of their poodles and take on the responsibility and expense. I know many breeders want to have several people to work with because it is very difficult to have a successful breeding program and not have many dogs to choose from. 

Where is Southern California? (no, I am not a breeder, but know a few)


----------



## SPoo Luvr (Feb 25, 2013)

That's what I meant by saying I hope to find a mentor -- i.e., a reputable breeder to teach me a few things. Someone who is nice, friendly and willing to share their knowledge and experience. I truly hate to say this, but the truth is that I have gone to several dog shows and I usually encounter standard poodle people who are snobbish and basically unfriendly. And this was when I was in the market for a puppy and only wanted to give them business, and not ask them for anything in return!

When I was an adolescent, I knew a Spoo breeder and she taught me a little bit about grooming and showing and I went to shows with her many times, so I realize that breeders are very busy primping for the show (especially with a show coat like spoos have, not to mention the fuss over fixing their top knots). And of course, nerves are high before the show. I get that. So I allow them space and wait until after the spoos show, at which time the breeders seem too busy putting things away and picking up, or they're getting the next dog ready for the ring, or they're talking to someone about the outcome of the show -- it's just a busy time for them, and there never seems to be a good time at a show to strike up a conversation. Any suggestions in this regard?

The breeder I once knew is deceased now, and the breeders that I purchased my current two spoos from are not people I would want mentoring me; I don't even like to admit that I purchased puppies from them, but unfortunately, after receiving less-than-warm receptions from reputable breeders, both at shows and over the phone, I was forced to consider backyard/hobbiest breeders if I had any hopes of getting a standard poodle, the breed of my dreams. Sadly, there are lot of snobby types in the spoo world. 

BUT ... I know that there are also a lot of wonderful, kind, giving, caring, mentoring types too, whom I haven't had the privilege of meeting yet. So that's why I'm reaching out via PF. Hopefully, I'll get lucky. 

Thanks so much for any help you can offer to me. (And in response to your question, Outwest, I am in the Inland Empire portion of Southern California.)

Thanks again. God bless you.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

If you haven't already, maybe contact PCA to inquire about possible breeder mentors. Here's a link in case you need it.

Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts


----------



## SPoo Luvr (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

That's too bad you have run into attitude at the shows, but you are right about stress levels being high before the show and they may not be in any mood to chat. You can learn learn a lot just by observing too. Learning names of handlers and breeders and then doing your research on them and contacting them during the week may help you connect a little easier and start building relationships with those people when they aren't stressed. I know some really respected show groomers and pro handlers who are very intimidating and can be really bitchy and snobbish but I some how managed to make a connection and learned quite a bit from them while they were getting ready before a show.

What I did was, instead of striking up a conversation first, I stood around and watched them, not too close where I was a distraction or an annoyance, but close enough where they noticed I was there. Both times they started the conversations like " do you like poodles?" And that's where I had my in, I explained how I had a standard poodle and that I was a groomer and was getting ready to start showing, but had absolutely no experience in the show world. At that point they were very open to sharing tips and knowledge and I even got business cards. One of these women in particular is very well known for flat out not caring to help another person out and generally rejects anyone who comes to her looking for her services.

Good luck and please don't get discouraged. Keep it up and eventually you'll find the perfect person for you who you will click with. I would offer to mentor you, but I'm very new and learning myself so I don't think I would be too much help, but I can totally relate with how overwhelming it is, and if it wasn't for my mentor I don't think I would have made it this far 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SPoo Luvr (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you so much, Hunny518, for the encouraging response. I'll take all of your information and suggestions to heart, and I will not get discouraged! I will find the right mentor one day. I know I will. 

Thanks again, and God bless you. Good luck finishing your girl, breeding her (don't be afraid!), and ultimately starting your own line. What a fabulous goal!!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Find some UKC shows. People there are much friendlier but so is the whole show attitude of UKC. Since it is all owner handlers we are more than willing to strike up conversations. It is a little stressful but I have made many friends in only 4 weekends of showing. Try the UKC shows in your area & go from there. Also there are plenty of venues to meet breeders, have you tried the obedience, rally, agility ring? I found my breeder of my Toy from my grooming Competitions. She only breeds maybe every 2 years & I co own Echo so I will have a litter from her when she is older. Now I just enjoy the fact that I have a UKC CH. on her & she will be 1 of my grooming Competition dogs as well as training her in Rally for now.


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

SPoo Luvr said:


> That's what I meant by saying I hope to find a mentor -- i.e., a reputable breeder to teach me a few things. Someone who is nice, friendly and willing to share their knowledge and experience. I truly hate to say this, but the truth is that I have gone to several dog shows and I usually encounter standard poodle people who are snobbish and basically unfriendly. And this was when I was in the market for a puppy and only wanted to give them business, and not ask them for anything in return!
> 
> When I was an adolescent, I knew a Spoo breeder and she taught me a little bit about grooming and showing and I went to shows with her many times, so I realize that breeders are very busy primping for the show (especially with a show coat like spoos have, not to mention the fuss over fixing their top knots). And of course, nerves are high before the show. I get that. So I allow them space and wait until after the spoos show, at which time the breeders seem too busy putting things away and picking up, or they're getting the next dog ready for the ring, or they're talking to someone about the outcome of the show -- it's just a busy time for them, and there never seems to be a good time at a show to strike up a conversation. Any suggestions in this regard?
> 
> ...


I encountered the same problem when I was searching for just a pet, That's why I ended up getting my girl from Canada and she is GORGEOUS! In my opinion I think the Canadian breeders have better quality Standard Poodles. I actually took my girl to get groomed today by a well known breeder/handler and she told me my girl is going to be nicer then most of the other dogs in the ring so get ready for the jealousy, Lol.. Seriously, I don't think There's a breeder in California that would of placed a puppy this nice with a novice..


----------

